#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-19
<ara_> morning all :)
<slangasek> alternate and server candidates are up for 8.04.2
<slangasek> davmor2: nice timing :)
<davmor2> slangasek: cool :)
<davmor2> I'll get on it after breakfast :)
<slangasek> livefses will be a while, the build server is stalled
<slangasek> livefses -> desktop CDs
<davmor2> slangasek: np's
<davmor2> slangasek: you on euro time again?
<davmor3> hello good twin
<davmor2> hello evil twin
<davmor2> slangasek: 6 down only fault I can find is totem youtube plugin throws up an error about ffmeg-swf (or something like that)  on break for a bit now be back shortly
<davmor2> stgraber: ping
<davmor2> stgraber: when you get this is there any chance you could try out ltsp on hardy.2 candidate please your more likely to know if something is wrong with it than me?
<slangasek> davmor2: not on euro time today, bank holiday in the US
<davmor2> :(  All cause a pres you voted for get's the reigns :D
<davmor2> happy holiday :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-20
<krafty> richem ping
<ara> morning all :)
<davmor2> ara: Morning
<ara> morning davmor2 :-)
<ara> is not the bad twin around today?
<ara> davmor2: ^
<davmor2> Not at the moment evil twin sleeps in until I'm at least testing :D
 * ara takes a break
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> ara: are you ready for your talk :)
<ara> davmor2: yes :-)
<davmor2> Good :)
<lfaraone> ogasawara: would it be sufficent to simply install the new kernel deb from jaunty, or should I just bite the bullet and repartition?
<ogasawara> lfaraone:  if you're able to test a fully up to date Jaunty image that would be ideal, but simply installing just the new jaunty is ok (but you won't get the automated bug reporting like we discussed)
<lfaraone> ogasawara: I'm currently trying to see if I can boot up on the liveCD using my SD card as a persistant ~, but it seems the kernel doesn't accept the "home=" parameter.
<davmor2> nice one ara good session over all
<ara> davmor2: thanks ;-) your my favorite student :D
<davmor2> ara: praise will get you anywhere :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-21
<ara_> morning all :-)
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> schwuk: morning I got another query about the wiki for you.  Can you click on a link and have it import text from somewhere else?  http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System/NetworklessInstall at the bottom are 2 internal links would it be possible to have their text appear on that page rather than transferring the user to the linked page?
<schwuk> davmor2: Importing text, yes (as you know). Clicking on a link to import text, no. It would require some javascript jiggery-pokery to work.
<davmor2> schwuk: Okay thanks just a thought
<schwuk> It's do-able though, if you think it would be useful.
<davmor2> ara what do you think
<davmor2> schwuk: let me try and get hold of heno too
<mrvanes> Am I the only one with a segfaulting hald?
<cjwatson> updated hardy .2 alternate/server images (sorry - this was to fix bug 253255 which was breaking upgrades from unupgraded 8.04)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 253255 in ubuntu-cdimage "crash gutsy -> hardy hardy 8.04.1 cdrom upgrade" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253255
 * ara_ -> lunch
<Guest55353> hi guys
<Guest55353> this ubuntu will came with something simple to change the compiz effects?
<Guest55353> this new ubuntu will have the same look?
 * ara reboots
<davmor2> schwuk: heno says to leave it as there aren't enough cases to warrant it.  :)
<mrvanes> would someone have any clue why hald segfaults on my personal built kernel (2.6.28) and not on the default jaunty one?
<mrvanes> it started with the most recent hal update
<davmor2> mrvanes: what desktop are you running?
<mrvanes> kde 4.2 beta
<mrvanes> but the segfault happens before running X
<mrvanes> at rc2
<davmor2> best off asking on the the developer channels and I suggest kubuntu-devel
<mrvanes> I don't think it's a kde specific problem but thx anyway
<davmor2> mrvanes: you can try here too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHal
<mrvanes> davmor2: thx, I'll look into that
<cjwatson> stgraber: there was a report on #ubuntu-server that the download links on iso.qa are broken for hardy images
<cjwatson> stgraber: they need to have /hardy inserted in the URL before /daily
<stgraber> yeah, it's a known issue. The ISO tracker has to guess the path to the iso files on cdimage.u.c and doesn't know about point releases
<stgraber> I'm waiting for cr3 to give me a way to get the image list from the certification website so I don't have to rely on some http parsing or similar things on cdimage
 * cjwatson nods
<cr3> stgraber: I sent a script to heno and I think you too a long time ago
<stgraber> cr3: hmm, let me check.
 * cr3 goes looking through emails
<stgraber> I have no mail from you since at least Oct 25 (last time I purged my .procmail.log)
<cr3> stgraber: found my email and you were right, it was only sent to other folks. I'll forward to you
<cr3> stgraber: message forwarded with some background information
<mathiaz> slangasek: -server amd64 test results posted - all successfull.
<slangasek> mathiaz: awesome, thanks
<mathiaz> slangasek: -server i386 test results posted - all successfull.
<ptarrant> my lord, lots of peeps here :)
<ptarrant> so how does one become / sign up for testing of ubuntu, I'm the network admin for a small school and got time and spare machines. I'm running jaunty alpha 3 right now and 8.10 at home and want to help the cause.
<ptarrant> well according to the title, i guess im off to mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com :)
<davmor2> ptarrant: goto http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker sign up and setup the tests you want to cover :)
<ptarrant> thank you davmor2
<davmor2> sorry for the delay busy testing hardy.2
<ptarrant> no prob
<ptarrant> hardy .2? as in they are re-releasing it? excuse the noob questions, im new to ubuntu, pretty comfortable with linux though
<ptarrant> the versions for ubuntu are abit confusing compaired to the norm, i understand the whole year.month thing... but .2 is odd sounding
<davmor2> hardy is long term support so it is supported for 3 years on desktop and 5 years on server.  So every 6 months they release a point release that has all the packages on that has had bug fixes etc
<ptarrant> ahh, that makes sense. so its a security wrap up install. awesome.
<davmor2> yes it's basically in windows terms a cd with the service packs added to it :)
<ptarrant> i was going to say service pack / slipstream but don't want to offend...haha
<ptarrant> i just happen to have acquired a new dell at home too, so since schools out (i work at a school) i'll be testing this at home also :) one other question, on the testing site how does one actually sign up for a test, or do we just download the CD and then do the test and report on launchpad later or something?
<davmor2> on the link I gave you that acts as a tracker for all the tests that need doing.  Top right there should be a link to sign in.  This uses your lp login.  You then can add tests to your username etc
<davmor2> so alpha 3 testing is over alpha 4 is on the 5th of feb.
<davmor2> so test for that should start around the monday before
<davmor2> but the tracker is setup so it can email you to remind you of the tests you signed up for :)
<ptarrant> thats good, because im about to leave work and get home, haha i was just xfering notes to my thumbdrive and was trying to remember this and that...that email will help :) thanks for the help and i'll see ya later when i get home
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> stgraber: right so while this is still installing I'll use my other machine as a thin client.  So is there anything I need to do to set up the client other than pxe boot?
<davmor2> stgraber: what do I need to do to /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf in order to get the server up?
<slangasek> mathiaz: rockstar, thanks
<davmor2> slangasek: ltsp has installed all the files look to be there. So I'm going to play about a bit and see if I can't get it to run on a machine.  I've passed the tests for now though If they are broken horrifically I'll change it
<slangasek> ok
<stgraber> davmor2: did you have two NICs at install time ?
<stgraber> if so everything should be working and you should be able to boot a thin client on the LAN NIC
<davmor2> stgraber: No that would be easy :)
<stgraber> hehe, ok :)
<stgraber> so you'll need to define the network in /etc/network/interfaces, then ifup then start dhcpd
<lfaraone> ogasawara: where does it save those debug files, again?
<ogasawara> lfaraone: the debug files for the suspend script?
<lfaraone> ogasawara: yes, is it in ~?
<davmor2> stgraber: right figured out what was up it was clashing with my main dhcp box
<davmor2> slangasek: I got it to boot
<slangasek> the client?
<davmor2> slangasek: yeap client is running off the ltsp server
<slangasek> spiff
<ogasawara> lfaraone: just a sec, I don't remember off the top of my head
<ogasawara> lfaraone: did apport not automatically detect the failure?
<slangasek> I think that only leaves server, crypted lvm on amd64?
<ogasawara> lfaraone: I think they're saved in /var/lib/pm-utils/
<lfaraone> ogasawara: my liveUSB is only persisting /home. I think I might just take the plunge and upgrade.
<davmor2> brb
<davmor2> D'oh missed the ltsp-update-image
<davmor2> Yay
<davmor2> so that's both 32 and 64bit working
<davmor2> Right I'm off to bed now I've had enough excitement for one day
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-22
<LaserJock> is there a dedicated channel for brainstorm?
<ptarrant> question, where does one download the hardy .2 ISO?
<ptarrant> i am signed in on the site, and tried a link, but it says its no longer there, i checked the dialy build section and all i see is jaunty
<ptarrant> i get this message This build wasn't found on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20090121.2/hardy-alternate-i386.iso (may no longer exists)
<ptarrant> and have tried desktop and alternate :(
<charlie-tca> ptarrant: It is not released yet, but there are daily images under cdimages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<ptarrant> so here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/
<charlie-tca> yes
<ptarrant> awesome, thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<ptarrant> exit
<ara> morning all :-)
<davmor2> Morning All
 * ara takes a break
<cr3> yay, I finally reached 10K karma on launchpad! I wish I could buy stuff from the shop with that karma :)
<davmor2> cr3: You can you currently have 10% of a cent keep going though :D
<cr3> davmor2: something to look forward to!
<davmor2> cr3: do you do any tests with kickstart?
<cr3> davmor2: nope, only preseed. perhaps I should considering I believe kickstart is the officially supported way to automatically install ubuntu
<cr3> davmor2: now that I've significantly simplified my preseeding, it might be feasible to replace that with kickstart instead
<davmor2> cr3: there was a guy on about it on #ubuntu-installer earlier and cjwatson was saying it would make a good testcase.  However the docs on ubuntu site are kinda lacking and the feature set differs slightly from the RH docs so I think said I'd talk it through with cjwatson to create a case.  I'm thinking 2 cases an insanely simple one where changes aren't likely and a more complex one but that might need changing as s
<davmor2> Right I'm off now
<cjwatson> cr3: kickstart is not the only officially supported approach. both kickstart and preseeding are supported, with different audiences.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-23
<ara> good morning!
<jpds> ara: buenos dias.
<ara> jpds: buenos días :)
 * ara takes a break 
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-24
<lfaraone> ogasawara: odd, S/R just magically started working on intrepid... <_<;
<ogasawara> lfaraone:  that's good to hear :)  did you pull in any updates?
<lfaraone> ogasawara: yeah. no idea what fixed it, though.
<lfaraone> ogasawara: fyi, I'm getting the new intrepid kernel from proposed, will report with what I find.
<ogasawara> lfaraone: ok thanks
<kobrien> hi, I'm interested in doing some testing for Ubuntu. I usually download the beta versions when they are released but I'd like to do some alpha work. I've read the testing section in the wiki and am about to begin. Anyone have any advice for a new tester?
<persia> kobrien, It's handy to test on a spare machine, or in a virtual machine, to avoid reinstalling one's environment frequently.
<persia> If you've not already, you probably want to look at the ISO tracker, make sure you're registered, and review some of the test cases you're planning to cover.
<kobrien> persia, thanks for the advice.
<persia> There's several different kinds of testing, which require slightly different environments.  There's ISO testing, which involves running declared test cases against given images.
<persia> There's updates testing, which includes both verification that fixes work, and testing for regressions from -proposed.
<persia> And there's testing the development release, in which you just install an Alpha, try to use it for your regular work, and report all the problems you find in the bug tracker.
<persia> Thanks for helping to test :)
<kobrien> In ISO testing, are the tests prewritten?
<persia> There are a number of prewritten test cases.  There could be more, if you'd like to help write them.
<kobrien> :) I'll start with the prewritten.
<persia> I remember hearing of a plan to move them somewhere else, but I believe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases should provide some of a list.
<kobrien> yes, I've found some useful docs in the wiki, thanks.
<kobrien> ok, thanks persia. I'm good to go.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-01-25
<Panattan> good night.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-25
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning ara
 * ara reaches inbox 0 and takes a break
<davmor2> ara: that's impressive
<ara> davmor2, now we have to reach coverage=100% and we can take another break :D
<davmor2> Yay back from the hospital again now :)
<davmor2> ara: are you still getting pending updates on hardy.4
<ara> davmor2, yes, python2.5
<davmor2> ara: it's okay got answered on u-release
<davmor2> I'll have a play with the iso's in  a bit got a couple of things I need to do first :)
<ara> davmor2, ok :)
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3 marjo
<fader_> davmor2: Morning
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude
<marjo> davmor2: top of the morning!
<davmor2> hey guys you forget what a beautiful desktop hardy had.  We really need something similar for lucid :)
<fader_> davmor2: Fire up the GIMP and get started ;)
<davmor2> to busy testing living and learning python, besides my art skills suck.  So over to you fader_
 * charlie-tca waves
<davmor2> morning charlie-tca how's things with you today
<charlie-tca> Looking good. Hoping to get some testing in
<davmor2> ara: next .4 test you run can you open firefox goto http://www.vimeo.com and see if flash is found by firefoxes plugin finder please?
<ara> davmor2, sure
<ara> davmor2, it works for me
<davmor2> is that on 32bit?
<ara> davmor2, wait, it is still looking
<ara> davmor2, what happens for you? does it get stuck looking for plugins?
<davmor2> ara: it sticks for a bit then eventually it say install plugins click next but there are no plugins located
<ara> davmor2, same thing happens here
<davmor2> slangasek: ^ this could be an issue
<davmor2> ara: bug 512359
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512359 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox's plugin finder fails to install flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512359
<ara> davmor2, thanks. confirmed
<charlie-tca> hmmm, testing Ubuntu 8.04.4 desktop, after setting a static IP, no apps will open?
<slangasek> davmor2, ara: is bug #512359 a regression vs. 8.04.3?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512359 in ubufox "Firefox's plugin finder fails to install flash" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512359
<charlie-tca> upgrade test from 8.04.4 to lucid, An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for evolution-alarm-notify.
<charlie-tca> Does each "fail to upgrade ..." need a separate bug report?
<charlie-tca> Open office requires Java installed to upgrade?
<charlie-tca> Ooops, Alt+F2, update-manager -d per the release notes - http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%209.10%20or%20Ubuntu%208.04%20LTS upgraded 8.04.4 to 9.10
<charlie-tca> I will another one to verify
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-26
<charlie-tca> Upgrade from fresh install of 8.04.4 to lucid fails; update-manager -d  says it will upgrade to 10.4, but upgrade goes to 9.10 instead
<charlie-tca> bug 512608
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512608 in update-manager "Upgrade from 8.04.4 to lucid fails; upgrades to 9.10 instead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512608
<sbeattie> ugh, my hardy 8.04.4 i386 server test install has stopped at "retreiving block-modules-2.6.24-26"; it's not hung, as I can switch to a different tty, but d-i hasn't made any additional progress in a couple of hours.
<ara> good morning!
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> morning moustafa fader_ cr3 cgregan
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<cgregan> morning davmor2
<moustafa> morning davmor2
<moustafa> bonjour, fader_ ,cr3
<cr3> moustafa: baguette
<moustafa> cr3: Jacques Cousteau
<moustafa> cr3: Can I stop shaking now?
<fader_> moustafa: Not until the cream turns into butter.
 * moustafa shakes harder
<moustafa> fader_ : dring
<davmor2> ara: I've been thinking the reason you might be getting flakey net could be down to your dhcp if it is not displaying when syncing with the router.
 * DuCkNeT finally back
<davmor2> Bug #175324
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 175324 in klibc "Klibc: ipconfig fails on network with DHCP relays" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175324
<davmor2> slangasek: for Bug #175324 I'm not entirely sure how to test for this.  I can say that ltsp is functioning correctly on 64bit and am about to test on 32bit but that is about it.  You might want to get onto the guy who reported it initially to see if he still has the issue.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 175324 in klibc "Klibc: ipconfig fails on network with DHCP relays" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175324
<davmor2> Right I'm off
<soren> Session on server testing in 20 seconds in #ubuntu-classroom
<slangasek> davmor2: 175324> stgraber has tested now, that's probably sufficient coverage
<charlie-tca> bug 512608
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512608 in update-manager "Upgrade from 8.04.4 to lucid fails; upgrades to 9.10 instead" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512608
<charlie-tca> This actually upgraded hardy to karmic, it is not a simple issue with the update manager giving the wrong name.
<charlie-tca> I allowed the upgrade to complete, and ran "lsb_release -r" after restarting. It was Ubuntu 9.10 instead of lucid at that point
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-27
<ara> good morning all!
 * ara downloads the hardy server image to do some ISO testing
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> so ara only live left now :)
<davmor2> slangasek: did you get my note about bug 175324
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 175324 in klibc "Klibc: ipconfig fails on network with DHCP relays" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175324
<slangasek> davmor2: yes
<slangasek> 12:55 < slangasek> davmor2: 175324> stgraber has tested now, that's probably sufficient coverage
<davmor2> slangasek: cool I just want to make sure that it got caught :)
 * davmor2 considers setting up a bitlbee server on his server I might get all the messages then :)
<ara> davmor2, and server
<davmor2> mvo: on an upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 unr I noticed that update-manager said upgrading to 9.10 rather than 10.04 on the progress screen.
<davmor2> mvo: just to clarify that is the screen where the green ticks appear as each bit of the upgrade has completed.
<mvo> davmor2: oh, thanks
<mvo> davmor2: let me check and fix
<slangasek> davmor2, ara: will someone be taking care of the last desktop i386 tests today?  (I see that the amd64 ones are marked as 'started' - love that feature!)
<ara> slangasek, I am downloding it now (i386)
<slangasek> ok, cool
<davmor2> slangasek: yes I'll move onto them after I got most of the day doing nothing so I should get through them
<mvo> davmor2: thanks, fixed
<davmor2> slangasek: it'll be even better when there is some sort of indicator on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all as to what has been started :)
<davmor2> mvo: np's
<jibel> mvo: could you please have a look at bug 512608 LTS -> LTS upgrades to 9.10 !
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512608 in update-manager "Upgrade from 8.04.4 to lucid fails; upgrades to 9.10 instead" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512608
<mvo> jibel: thanks, fixing that now as well
<davmor2> mvo: isn't it a different command to upgrade to an lts or was that just on kde?
<mvo> just kde
<mvo> "update-manager -d" on the lts should work the same way as on a non-lts
<davmor2> mvo: I test too many different desktops me thinks
<mvo> well, ideally it should be the same command on all, "do-release-upgrade -d" should work on all actually
<davmor2> I hate windows, oh need to get windows 7 :)
<davmor2> ara: I just thought server won't be complete as some of the stuff wasn't supported in hardy
<ara> davmor2, yes, I just saw that
<ara> davmor2, I've changed the Tomcat started one with a comment as "it does not apply in hardy"
 * ara reads logs from soren's automated server testing session 
<davmor2> Yay backup of updated vista nearly complete.
<ara> I think I know the bug, I will investigate it further and will let you know
<davmor2> ara_: the netsplit meant I didn't get a word pre I think I know the bug.....   What's up?
<ara_> I am having issues with the hardy-desktop image, it falls out to the busybox shell without going any further (virtualbox)
<davmor2> ara: oem worked fine for me on hw and the other installs I tried too.  If you want I can clear them up
<ara> davmor2, no, it is an actual casper bug
<ara> davmor2, I am doing the installation now
<ara> davmor2, but there is a bug
<moustafa> good morning, davmor2, fader_
<fader_> moustafa et al: hey
<ara> morning moustafa, fader_
<moustafa> good morning, ara :)
<fader_> ara: Howdy
<ara> fader_: good, thanks, yourself?
<fader_> ara: Sleepy... it's still early in the morning :)
<davmor2> morning moustafa fader_ cr3
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<fagan> morning davmor2
<davmor2> fagan: afternoon
<fagan> Well yeah it is afternoon :)
<davmor2> fagan: shockingly it's afternoon in the UK as well as Ireland ;)
<fagan> davmor2: hah well I just woke up so its morning ish for me
<davmor2> fagan: no really when the little hand gets past midday it's afternoon whether you just got up or not honest ;)
<EzraR> anyone running lucid on bare metal that is familiar with electricsheep want to test electricsheep for lucid for me?
<EzraR> or anyone that is not familiar with it, if that is too tall of an order to fill atm :)
<ara> davmor2, I would appreciate if you could do the wubi test also for i386
<davmor2> ara: no probs
<ara> davmor2, thanks! I am doing the migration one right now
<davmor2> ara: I'll do a migration assistant too again vista
<ara> davmor2, nice :)
 * ara hugs davmor2
<davmor2> slangasek: there is no autorun.inf on the hardy iso so it doesn't autorun wubi
<davmor2> slangasek: it does however work fine once you run it from the cd
<slangasek> hmm; I'll look into that
<davmor2> slangasek: just checked with ev and he says yes it should be there.
<slangasek> it's not there in lucid dailies, either; will bisect debian-cd
<marjo> info marjo
<davmor2> slangasek: m-a on 64bit failed but I think iirc that it is a known bug from hardy but I can't find it if it is. bug 513377
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513377 in ubiquity "m-a failed to detect anything to import on 64bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513377
<slangasek> davmor2: run that by evand, please?  he should be familiar with it if it's a known bug
<davmor2> slangasek: no probs
<davmor2> right I'm off I'll try m-a against xp tomorrow
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-28
<davmor2> Morning all
 * ara -> lunch
<moustafa> davmor2, cr3, fader_, marjo: Good afternoon all
<marjo> moustafa: good afternoon!
<fader_> moustafa: Hey dude
<moustafa> My baby girl says "hi" too.  At least, I'm assuming that's what all her drooling means at the moment
<fader_> Hehe
<cr3> alexmoldovan: there's a known bug with the debian installer on the lucid alternate image, I'll try the desktop image in a moment
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-29
<ara> morning all!
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> morning charlie-tca cr3 fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<davmor2> morning alexmoldovan
<alexmoldovan> good morning
<alexmoldovan> how are you?
<charlie-tca> Hello, davmor2
<charlie-tca> Hope you are having a good day!
<charlie-tca> I want to say congrats on the new position!
<fader_> +1 on the congrats!
<davmor2> :D
<davmor2> alexmoldovan: over joyed :)
<davmor2> charlie-tca: ta
<davmor2> fader_: ta
<alexmoldovan> how come
<davmor2> alexmoldovan: http://davmor2.blogspot.com/2010/01/exceedingly-happy.html
<alexmoldovan> Congratulations!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-30
<BalleClorin> why doesn't update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d show any new releases? Would like to help test lucid…
<charlie-tca> What are you using now?
<charlie-tca> It should show up if you are using 9.10
<charlie-tca> but there are a couple of bugs about it
<BalleClorin> Using fully updated 9.10
#ubuntu-testing 2010-01-31
<BalleClorin> Anybody have a clue why update-manager -d does not show available upgrade to lucid? should I file a bug?
<kermiac> BalleClorin: no idea - it is showing upgrade to lucid here. Sorry I can't help :(
<BalleClorin> It was the norwegian translation I was using. changed back to english and upgrading works. Is this intended behavior for alphas or should I file a bug?
<BalleClorin_> Nick BalleClorin
<Mage__> Hello everyone
<Mage__> Hmm it's fairly quiet here
<charlie-tca> It is normally quiet here
<Mage__> Well that's not good.  No one get's help if no one is talking:P
<charlie-tca> Well, this is the testing channel, what kind of help do you need?
<Mage__> I was going to ask about a problem I've had since Jaunty maybe Hardy.  I can't seem to get full 5. in Ubuntu for some reason, including Lucid alpha 2.  My motherboard is an asus m2v with the dual jacks
<Mage__> By dual I mean the mic jack doubles for output and so does the other port but I'm not sure what it's other use is lol
<charlie-tca> Sounds like an issue for #ubuntu or #ubuntu-audio-help
<Mage__> Oh, I thought since I was using the Lucid alpha I had to come here, I'll check the audio one thank you:)
<charlie-tca> for lucid, you can try in #ubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> less traffic than #ubuntu
<Mage__> Alrighty, thank you for directing me to the right place.
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<charlie-tca> good luck
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-25
<bdmurray> is anybody in a position to easily recreate bug 707101?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707101 in sudo (Ubuntu) "file .sudo_as_admin_successful is not created on natty (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707101
<charlie-tca> I have ubuntu natty ready to try it
<charlie-tca> It is valid
<charlie-tca> You see the message everytime you open terminal
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: great thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-26
<damasta> test for nasty iso?
<damasta> I mean test for nattey isolation
<damasta> iso
<mvo> jibel: I pushed lp:~mvo/mago/packages, if you like it it should proably become lp:~mago-contributors/mago/packaging - then we could add a daily build of mago
<jibel> Hey mvo, thanks much. That's useful, mago starts having many dependencies. I'll add it, but I'll have to learn how to setup a daily build :)
<Bull> Testing my empathy
<mvo> jibel: add me to mago-contributors and I do that for you ;)
<mvo> jibel: its also useful (that branch) to push the new version into natty
<jibel> mvo, I'm not that powerful, ara kept some privileges ;-)
<jibel> ara, ^
<mvo> haha
<mvo> ok
<ara> jibel, did I?
 * ara adds mvo to mago-contributors
<jibel> ara, you did, just kidding ;-)
<ara> :D
 * ara adds patrick as well
<jibel> ara, thank you, mvo welcome to the team
<jibel> QA Meeting in 10 minutes
<rick_> Hmmm....
<rick_> jibel: Were you able to figure anything out about Mago and a native Ubuntu 10.10 install?
<rick_> nagappan: re hi :-)
<rick_> ping
<nagappan> rick_, pong
<rick_> nagappan: Was anything ever found about the install?
<nagappan> rick_, ah ! no, I got into at-spi2 and other vmware tasks
<rick_> nagappan: I couldn't get back on irc.gnome.org through Verizon, only WiFi, and my company locks IRC ports.
<nagappan> rick_, ah ! ok
<rick_> Did jibel ever post anything?
<rick_> http://pastebin.com/A7427hQY
<rick_> I'm to the place now where Mago does not work... so I don't know what to do about that.
<rick_> I don't know python, or the mago system design, so I can't really go in and fix it myself.
<rick_> I'm open to suggestions on how to proceed.
<rick_> On the advice of nagappan, I have attempted to intall 11.04.alpha1.amd64 in VMware 3.0.1 in Ubuntu 10.10.amd64, and I received a healthy error message about broken packages during install.
<rick_> I wanted to see about getting some help with the install.
<rick_> ping
<rick_> hmm... lurkers? Or am I invisible?
<rick_> :-)
<jibel> hey rick, I'm syncing the latest iso, and will give it a try.
<jibel> what are your errors ? during the initial installation ?
<rick_> okay
<rick_> The latest iso is at this url?http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/
<rick_> "The following packages are in a broken state:"
<rick_> Lists libreoffice-impress, nvidia-common, python-uno, python-pygoocanvas, python-twisted-core, openoffice.org-common, libreoffice-style-galaxy, computer-janitor-gtk, computer-janitor, python-twisted-names, libreoffice-gnome, python, libreoffice-math, libreoffice-base-core, and about 20 more.
<rick_> Okay, just found this. :-(
<rick_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<jibel> rick_, the desktop images can be downloaded from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rick_> jibel: thanks
<rick_> Downloading the alternate and standard versions.
<nagappan> rick_, with respect to 11.04 issues, you can get quick response from #ubuntu+1 or any development release from that channel !
<nagappan> rick_, again into a meeting, just back :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-27
<jibel> Hi, does anybody get random kernel panic when booting the last natty iso in virtualbox ?
<jibel> Anybody could test the latest natty desktop iso without 3d ? When I  boot from a livecd and select 'try ubuntu' there's no 'install ubuntu' link on the desktop but I need a confirmation if it's the iso or my setup.
<pedro_> jibel, i'm syncing the iso, in ~30 minutes i'll be able to test
<pedro_> jibel, confirming, same problem here
<pedro_> jibel, but if you look at ~/Desktop the .desktop files are there
<pedro_> just not being shown
<jibel> pedro_, yep, you tried in a vm or real hw ?
<pedro_> jibel, vm
<jibel> pedro_, hm, I'd like to know if the pb is with the vm or with the desktop env instead.
<jibel> pedro_, I've a lot of instabilities in a vm
<jibel> marjo, ping
<pedro_> jibel, i can try to test the same on real HW with a usb stick
<jibel> pedro_, I don't have hw that is not 3d enabled :/ and I don't know a way to disable the 3d on the graphic card.
<jibel> marjo, can you try something on your eeepc ?
<pedro_> mm true, mine is 3d capable...
<jibel> lets wait for charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Good morning.
<charlie-tca> syncing now
<jibel> good morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> jibel: you want that run on a non-3d system?
<jibel> charlie-tca, yes please, boot a livecd and select 'try ubuntu', the desktop is empty here and pedro_ as well  but we tried in vms.
<charlie-tca> Okay. Trying now
<charlie-tca> hm, this is painfully slow trying to bring up the desktop
<charlie-tca> jibel: shows a desktop icon in 2d, using nvidia 6200
<charlie-tca> hm, and wants me to install the hardware driver
<jibel> charlie-tca, thanks for testing, that's a problem specific to VMs then.
<charlie-tca> no problem
<jibel> I'll retry and file a bug.
<charlie-tca> well, probably should have said, You are welcome, instead ;-)
<jibel> :-)
<charlie-tca> running it up in vbox, too
<charlie-tca> let's see what I get there
<charlie-tca> heh, VBox 4.0 gave me the install icon
<charlie-tca> Did they change the image late?
<charlie-tca> jibel: all my tests were with the i386 desktop image
<jibel> mine too, I'm resyncing the images.
<jibel> charlie-tca, I confirm that the livesession is slooooooowwwwwwwwwwww
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Used to be able to start the install and get quite a ways in by the time it comes up now
<charlie-tca> I am trying the 64bit image in vbox now
<charlie-tca> oops. Lies and propaganda. I didn't get the 64bit image synced yet
<jibel> argh, ubiquity crashing, X crashing, :-(
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-28
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: could you update the test case that ended up having you report bug 672699?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 672699 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "screen-reader does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672699
<charlie-tca> okay
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: thanks I think the best thing might just be to indicate that its not available yet because it should come back
<charlie-tca> yup
#ubuntu-testing 2011-01-29
<UndiFineD> Daviey: are you awake ?
<hakimsheriff> hi people
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-24
<jamespage> jibel: have you done any automated reporting of test results to iso.qa.ubuntu.com yet?
<jibel> jamespage, no, that's low priority on my side.
<jamespage> jibel: yeah - me to - just wondered if you had anything I could nick :-)
<jamespage> lol
<greyback> mmrazik: hey, this is Gerry, reporting early
<mmrazik> greyback, hi
<mmrazik> :)
<mmrazik> greyback, btw. there might be some confusion regarding the place. I hope we are all meeting on #ubuntu-meeting
<gema> mmrazik: that clarifies things, I was also thinking it would be here :)
<mmrazik> sorry for that
<greyback> mmrazik: oh, moving now
<mmrazik> thx
<bdmurray> jibel: is there some way to test upgrades from lucid to precise?
<jibel> bdmurray, what do you mean precisely ?
<jibel> bdmurray, automatically, reproduce a failure, manually, ... ?
<bdmurray> jibel: I want to make sure its safe to upgrade my server
<jibel> bdmurray, ah ok. from the tests we run server are pretty safe to upgrade (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/precise-upgrade-lts/) but expect the unexpected
<jibel> bdmurray, if you want to test an upgrade, you can create a clone, restore it in a VM and upgrade from there
<bdmurray> jibel: so aufs overlay hasn't been tested recently or worked on?
<jibel> bdmurray, AFAIK, there is no package for apt-clone in backport yet, so you can try the code here https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/apt-clone/lucid-backport
<jibel> bdmurray, I haven't tested aufs overlay recently
<bdmurray> jibel: okay, thanks
<jibel> mvo, did you try --sandbox upgrades recently ?
<mvo> jibel: not recently but some weeks ago, did you experience problems?
<jibel> mvo, not me, bdmurray was asking if it is an option to test an upgrade because actually upgrading a server.
<jibel> s/because/before
<mvo> bdmurray: if its a valuable system I would rather test it in a vm first, it should work but I haven't tested it in a good while
<bdmurray> When you say test in a vm that means install Lucid, restore cloned system, run dist-upgrade?
<jibel> mvo, is apt-clone available for lucid from a PPA or as a package somewhere ?
<greyback> mmrazik: that was the first IRC talk I've given, I hope it was ok
<mmrazik> greyback, yes, it was a nice one.
<mvo> jibel: I don't think so
<txomon|home> gema, ping
<gema> txomon|home: pong
<txomon|home> oki, I assisted (without having any idea) to that introduction to automated testing, was it the stuff you were talking about in last meeting?
<txomon|home> meant balloons and you
<balloons> hello txomon|home
<txomon|home> hi balloons
<txomon|home> ^
<txomon|home> and I have been testing how much time does netboot/apt-proxy-caching/automated-installation save, and the most important one, is the apt-proxy-caching. Netboot is good to get rid of CDs, and automated-installation, if you are not going to be in front of the computer
<txomon|home> If you have any suggestions...
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-25
<brendand> mvo - hi
<mvo> hey brendand
<brendand> mvo - do you keep the coverage data for swc anywhere on the web, or do i always need to run tests/generate myself?
<mvo> brendand: gary put it on the web, but it appears to be stale at this point: http://people.canonical.com/~tremolux/software-center/software-center-test-coverage.png
<mvo> brendand: what do you need, just the rough numbers? or the html? I can run a generation for you if you want
<brendand> mvo - i was looking for the actual html
<brendand> mvo - i guess it's ok. it's not too much trouble to run the tests
<brendand> i was just wondering
<brendand> in case it was there
<mvo> ok
<Daviey> Hola, has anyone looked at the server daily results?
<jibel> Daviey, server is back to normal. We'll blame the network.
<Daviey> jibel: Can i blame you instead?
<wxl> latest unity-greeter is crashing lubuntu again https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/918401
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 918401 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Unity-greeter installed by default on Lubuntu, crashing on start (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wxl> o/
<wxl> maybe because unity-greeter is rearing it's ugly head in precise ;)
<wxl> gilir: i just added to it this morning. we're back to segfaults
<wxl> gilir: what version of lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<wxl> i have 1.1.1-0ubuntu1~ppa2 of lightdm-gtk-greeter
<wxl> yeah i don't have a daily iso, so that's curious
<wxl> i'll check that out
<wxl> i did, however, did a new install a day or two ago and it had the other problem (where the greeter didn't display but the display manager still worked)
<wxl> this morning, i have segfaults
<wxl> unity-greeter is actually crashing
<wxl> yeah check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/918401 -- i left details on this morning's experience at the end
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 918401 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Unity-greeter installed by default on Lubuntu, crashing on start (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wxl> but we can call that topic done for now i think. i'll double check with a new daily. in fact, i'll start the zsync now.
<wxl> gilir: what version are you pushing up?
<wxl> ok
<gilir> wxl, you know you are on the wrong chan ? :)
<wxl> omg
<wxl> sorry everyone
<wxl> ubuntu-TESting is too much like ubuntu-MEEting :(
<mxhr> Its alright - I missed many meetings because I had the opposite problem
#ubuntu-testing 2012-01-27
<randomuser`> hello - sorry to jump in with an offtopic question, but are there known issues with the latest CUPS release?
<randomuser`> my network printer is printing raw error outputs; s-c-p and the cups log don't seem to notice any problems
